# 2010 season dates



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

I am helping set the dates for my churchs events for the year and would like to avoid the hunting seasons. The ND DNR site doesn't have them up yet does anyone know the dates or where I can find them?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just don't schedule anything in the month of November and you should be fine.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Here are the 2010 tentative season opening dates.

http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/news/2009/12/091206.html


----------

